
OpenWrt is proud to announce the third service release of OpenWrt 19.07 - tapper
https://openwrt.org/releases/19.07/notes-19.07.3
======
tapper
For a detailed list of all changes since 19.07.2, refer to
[https://openwrt.org/releases/19.07/changelog-19.07.3](https://openwrt.org/releases/19.07/changelog-19.07.3)
Or navigate directly in the list of firmware images:
[https://downloads.openwrt.org/releases/19.07.3/targets/](https://downloads.openwrt.org/releases/19.07.3/targets/)

